# Rental agreement help



## mogg (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi 
Right we have 3 months left of a flat contract but my husband can't take the travel time any longer so we want to move out we have a standard contract that we pay 3 months in advance with 30 days notice if we leave the country which we won't be. We know we won't get the deposit back and we are coming to the end a three month block is there anything that the landlord can do through courts or if we give a months notice is that fine here.

Thanks


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

The landlord probably won't be happy. On the other hand, there isn't much the landlord can do about it. Tenants have more rights than landlords. If the landlords starts threatening, the best thing to do is get a lawyer to deal with it.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

mogg said:


> Hi
> Right we have 3 months left of a flat contract but my husband can't take the travel time any longer so we want to move out we have a standard contract that we pay 3 months in advance with 30 days notice if we leave the country which we won't be. We know we won't get the deposit back and we are coming to the end a three month block is there anything that the landlord can do through courts or if we give a months notice is that fine here.
> 
> Thanks


The part of the standard contract which covers your problem is this"5 - Quittance before :
Should the lessee wish to leave the leased premises prior to end of the contract period, he should be bound to pay to the lesser the full rental value for he remaining period, unless the reason is his transfer and departure from the county provided he gives notice to that effect to the lesser 1 (One) month in advance by a registered letter.
If you have paid the rent in advance up to the end of the three month period no problem but if you haven't you probably will have to pay the three months.Needless to say I'm not a lawyer I'm just reading the contract in my possession.By the way is your contract in English and Arabic?


----------



## mogg (Mar 5, 2011)

Also is it normal to be charged deposit and 2 months rent in advance? when moving to a new place?


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

mogg said:


> Also is it normal to be charged deposit and 2 months rent in advance? when moving to a new place?


Yes its quite normal and sometimes they demand three months, and in every case I've heard it's dificult or impossible to get it back when you leave. If it's a furnished rental be very careful of the furnishings list attached to the contract.

If anyone needs an standard furnished contract dual language (english arabic) in Word format pm me.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hhaddad said:


> Yes its quite normal and sometimes they demand three months, and in every case I've heard it's dificult or impossible to get it back when you leave. If it's a furnished rental be very careful of the furnishings list attached to the contract.
> 
> If anyone needs an standard furnished contract dual language (english arabic) in Word format pm me.




And there is another coincidence.. I have a couple of houses in Saint Priest La Plaine.. so a neighbour of yours in France as well as Cairo


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> And there is another coincidence.. I have a couple of houses in Saint Priest La Plaine.. so a neighbour of yours in France as well as Cairo



Yes we are only about 45 kms apart not much for the Creuse, and a large expat population


----------



## gerhardme1954 (Jul 6, 2011)

irrespective of contract conditions, if you leave giving a months notice not much the landlord can do, apart from taking your deposit. One thing though, make sure you hand the apartment back in a clean condition, and with everything working o/k, and nothing damaged, fair wear and tear excepted...Oh, and HHadDad, the "standard" contract you refer to? I had it changed, and mine does not have those kind of clauses. They just complicate things. Better to leave it vague, that works best in a "vague" legal system where there is as many interpretations as voices. It is the big oil dudes, the multi-nationals and the embassies that came up with those clever clauses, based on western standards, thinking they provide protection and clarity, in a country where neither is available. They dont, they just create the impression of obligations that is not proactically enforcable.


----------

